# Rutherford County, NC F B&T 4 yr



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello Folks!

Here is a desperate plea for Sheba! She is in Rutherford County Animal Control. Please contact Melissa Roberts ASAP if you can help: [email protected] or you can call the shelter: 828.287.6025 ID#: A008776

Sheba is OUT OF TIME and Melissa is desperate to get her out as they will euth soon!!! Best thing to do would be to email Melissa ASAP!!!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Alisa, I just replied to your email.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

can't someone help sheba? I will certainly contribute-this is too sad.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

The poor girl looks so frightened.... 

Any help for this girl.....Please????


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

She does look scared. Poor baby girl...


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing gone


----------

